# Bicycle Show & Swap Meet Murfreesboro, TN September 25th



## Smoopy's Vintage Bicycles (Aug 27, 2010)

Mark your calendars!! Smoopy's First Annual "Bikes & Strikes" Bicycle show & swap meet is coming Saturday September 25th 2010.

it will be held at "Lanes Trains & Automobiles" entertainment complex(LTA depot) at 450 Butler Drive in Murfreesboro, TN

We have over 30 vendor spots and a large area for the show. We will also have food, drink, & live entertainment porvided by LTA depot. Kustom built trophies will be there to be won for judged calsses and special awards include: "Top5" people choice, LTA Depot's pick, Smoopy's Pick,  Best unrestored, Best Cruiser, Best Muscle(banana seat), Best Kustom, Sickest Fixie, Best BMX, & of course, BEST OF SHOW!!

Classes include:

Prewar(original & restored)

Postwar(original & restored)

Muscle(Banana Seat) Bike (original & restored)

old skool BMX (O.G. & restored)

mid skool BMX (O.G. & restored)

Cruiser BMX (O.G. & restored)

Kustom built

Fixed Gear& Single Speed


----------



## JOEL (Sep 19, 2010)

Anybody here going to this show?


----------



## partsguy (Sep 21, 2010)

I used to live in that town many moons ago.


----------

